

3TB Seagate hard drives coming this year? - MikeCapone
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/3tb-seagate-hard-drives-coming-this-year/8258

======
zandorg
I had a Seagate drive. It was on the ground, and I accidentally kicked it - it
fell over and promptly broke.

I lost no data, fortunately, but since then I keep any Seagate Freeagent
drives ALWAYS on the floor, flat, because tipping over is bad, and dropping
off a table is bad, so this way I should be okay.

